# NEW HD 1600.4 FULL RANGE A/B POWER AMP RELEASED!!!



## massiveaudio

Massive Audio HD 1600.4

Massive Audio a leader in 12 volt high performance car audio is proud to release its NEW “HD 1600.4” four channel amplifier for immediate shipping. 

This versatile four channel power house can drive any audio system to outstanding levels of sonic purity. With its low 2.1” profile high technical design and “Brushed Billet Silver” finish the Massive Audio HD 1600.4 is set to take its place in car audio history. 

The centered backlit soft blue LED Massive logo sets off this sleek silver chassis all while hiding its 400 x 4 RMS power or the fact that it can be bridged down to 2 x 800 RMS! Taylor make the sound you need with the flexible 18 DB LPF/HPF crossovers and 12 DB Bass Boost! CEA 2006 rated Massive Audio HD 1600.4 rounds out the 2010 HD Series of amplifiers with style, power and the legendary Massive performance!

MSRP: $499.95 
Power: 400w x 4 RMS @ 2 Ohm / 1600 watts MAX
Dimensions: 2.1” x 9” x 14.5”


----------



## aV8ter

It do rated? I think I just found a new mids/highs amp for my friend's bass-racer lol.


Kevin


----------



## Oliver

Where is it manufactured ?


----------



## massiveaudio

Yes, this unit does do rated power and is CEA certified. It also has a bass boost as well incase you want to use it as a 3 channel. They are designed in the US and put together in China.


----------



## ItalynStylion

So 200x4 @ 4ohms?


----------



## Boostedrex

I just received one of these today. The picture doesn't do that amp justice. This thing has a seriously stout heatsink. The metal work is GREAT on it. I should get the amp on my test board in the car this weekend and then will take a few days to move it around between tweets, mids, midbass, and subs for my review.

Zach


----------



## aV8ter

Where did you get it?

And how much?


Kevin


----------



## Boostedrex

I bought it straight from Massive Audio. Their Operations Manager, Jeremy, is who I dealt with. Very professional crew there and lightning fast shipping! I have to admit that I really like the simple, clean lines of the amp. 

Zach


----------



## msmith

massiveaudio said:


> Massive Audio HD 1600.4
> 
> Massive Audio a leader in 12 volt high performance car audio is proud to release its NEW “HD 1600.4” four channel amplifier for immediate shipping.[/IMG]


Cool name... where have I heard that before??? Let's see... hmmmm.


----------



## [email protected]

msmith said:


> Cool name... where have I heard that before??? Let's see... hmmmm.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

got any gut pics? Website says its only 13" long, thats little for 200x4

2% thd I am assuming at 4 ohms?

what kind of current draw are we looking at? I am assuming it has over 100 amps of fusing


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Very interested amp. With a ton of power. If they are sonically clean, man two of these will make for one hellva amp system for a 4-way (Tweets, mids, midbass, and sub). 

For that fact 3 of them; 1 for midranges and tweeters, 1 bridge for midbass and one bridge to run a couple of 4 ohm subs. Now that would make for one crazy dynamic system!

Hmmmm, might need to try on of these out!


----------



## Boostedrex

msmith said:


> Cool name... where have I heard that before??? Let's see... hmmmm.


I had that same thought when I first saw this thread. 



BeatsDownLow said:


> got any gut pics? Website says its only 13" long, thats little for 200x4
> 
> 2% thd I am assuming at 4 ohms?
> 
> what kind of current draw are we looking at? I am assuming it has over 150 amps of fusing


The 1600.4 requires external fusing. And yes, this thing has a small footprint for the power rating. I can't wait to see what it can do. 



H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Very interested amp. With a ton of power. If they are sonically clean, man two of these will make for one hellva amp system for a 4-way (Tweets, mids, midbass, and sub).
> 
> For that fact 3 of them; 1 for midranges and tweeters, 1 bridge for midbass and one bridge to run a couple of 4 ohm subs. Now that would make for one crazy dynamic system!
> 
> Hmmmm, might need to try on of these out!


My thoughts exactly Mark. That's how I ended up with this one. Curiosity killed the cat.  As for sonics, I'll be putting this amp head to head against my Zuki ELEETS 4 channel to see just how clean it is. I'll be sure to PM you with a link to my review thread.

Zach


----------



## massiveaudio

msmith said:


> Cool name... where have I heard that before??? Let's see... hmmmm.


It might have been when we launched the HD line in late 2007 hehe. (The HD1600.4 is brand new however) It's comforting to know great audio minds think alike! All kidding aside though thanks for checking out our products and let the fun begin!


----------



## [email protected]

what size fuse?


----------



## matdotcom2000

Damn damn damn gina no 2 ohm bridged. I know it makes it more efficient but poo


----------



## massiveaudio

The maximum current amperage draw for the HD 1600.4 is 48 Amps, therefore we recommend a 60 amp fuse.


----------



## [email protected]

how do you get 1600 watts from 60 amp fuse when front and rear are bridged?


----------



## massiveaudio

BeatsDownLow said:


> how do you get 1600 watts from 60 amp fuse when front and rear are bridged?


Either 800 Watts x 2 @ 4 ohm mono or 400 Watts x 4 @ 2 ohm stereo 

Normal RMS rating is 200 x 4 @ 4 Ohm Stereo


----------



## benny

Umm, 60A x 14.4V = 864 watts, AT 100% EFFICIENCY.

Im highly skeptical about the power #s. MAYBE 400x2 bridged into 4 ohm, if it was Class D. Even then, that's unheard of efficiency.


----------



## [email protected]

benny said:


> Umm, 60A x 14.4V = 864 watts, AT 100% EFFICIENCY.
> 
> Im highly skeptical about the power #s. MAYBE 400x2 bridged into 4 ohm, if it was Class D. Even then, that's unheard of efficiency.


Thats exactly what I was thinking, a small class a/b amp cant put out 1600 rms


----------



## benny

So, this amp draws 48A af full-tilt-boogie, say thats at 14.4V, comes to...a hair over 690 watts. Class AB, so about 40% of that is going to heat. That leaves us with...around 415 watts. That's total power output


----------



## massiveaudio

benny said:


> Umm, 60A x 14.4V = 864 watts, AT 100% EFFICIENCY.
> 
> Im highly skeptical about the power #s. MAYBE 400x2 bridged into 4 ohm, if it was Class D. Even then, that's unheard of efficiency.


No A/B amp is 100% effecient and your numbers seem correct. Not sure on why the manual says that fuse rating but I forwarded this to the engineer for clarification. Will post his responce asap-


----------



## chad

It's an energy machine, call Al Gore!


----------



## matdotcom2000

Nevermind read the manual


----------



## AAAAAAA

So what does the manual say?


----------



## matdotcom2000

here look for your self http://www.massiveaudio.com/manuals/Manual-HD-100708.pdf


----------



## mSaLL150

1600 max I'm assuming. Still, 800rms is a stretch for 60 amps of fusing.


----------



## newtitan

man at 400x2 bridged 4ohm stereo, heck even 200x4 @ 4 ohm stereo

your going to need at least a 100-120A fuse from my amp experiences especially A/B 

I *really *want to these out due to the physical size, but massive's power ratings are always so weird, cant tell if its rms, or max power sometimes, and the fuse ratings dont make sense at all


can someone clear this up?


----------



## AAAAAAA

So the rating is 100watts rms x 4 @ 4ohms, the rest is most likely not CEA rated and simply claims as the CEArating is only at 4ohms as far as I know. The 1600 part is definitely max power and we all know that means zilch.

So my take is you will see 100 watts x 4 at 4 ohms but I doubt you will see 400 x 2 bridged since that is not CEA rated and the fuzzing would indicate probably even 600 watts would be a stretch.

At least it looks nice. Gotta love it. So its not small for it's power output. It's another me to amp that seems over rated.

*EDIT: I just noticed that all ratings not a 4 ohms X 4 are not RMS. This is quite possibly only a 400 watt RMS amp.*


----------



## matdotcom2000

Hopefully we will have a review by the weekend from Boostedrex. But I will say this on the Fuse rating I have a soundstream vga1600.2 that put out 1600 watts at 4 ohms and it required a 90 amp fuse. So they number maybe off a little bit. But if the review goes well I will be buying a few maybe 3 or 4 who knows????


----------



## mSaLL150

matdotcom2000 said:


> Hopefully we will have a review by the weekend from Boostedrex. But I will say this on the Fuse rating I have a soundstream vga1600.2 that put out 1600 watts at 4 ohms and it required a 90 amp fuse. So they number maybe off a little bit. But if the review goes well I will be buying a few maybe 3 or 4 who knows????


For 500 bucks you could get more power and (most likely) a higher quality amplifier...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

:snacks:


----------



## matdotcom2000

AAAAAAA said:


> So the rating is 100watts rms x 4 @ 4ohms, the rest is most likely not CEA rated and simply claims as the CEArating is only at 4ohms as far as I know. The 1600 part is definitely max power and we all know that means zilch.
> 
> So my take is you will see 100 watts x 4 at 4 ohms but I doubt you will see 400 x 2 bridged since that is not CEA rated and the fuzzing would indicate probably even 600 watts would be a stretch.
> 
> At least it looks nice. Gotta love it. So its not small for it's power output. It's another me to amp that seems over rated.
> 
> *EDIT: I just noticed that all ratings not a 4 ohms X 4 are not RMS. This is quite possibly only a 400 watt RMS amp.*


Hmm interesting enough but like I said waiting for a review. BTW these things are flat 2.1 inches they would do well behind my seats.


----------



## benny

I think 75x4 rms @ 4 is being generous.

Just a hunch


----------



## Boostedrex

I got the amp installed this weekend. I only have about an hour of listening in on it so far though. I have it bridged to a pair of 4 ohm 7" midbass drivers. The gains were just set by ear, and not with a scope yet. So I can't tell you what kind of power I'm getting as of right now. I can say that the gains are still VERY low and this thing has quite a bit more brute strength than the amp it replaced (old school Xtant 404m rated at 200 X 2 RMS). Once I have more time with the amp as well as some measuring equipment I'll get my full review up. Just wanted to post this up in the mean time.

Zach


----------



## chad

Ugh, shoot me. 

It's just gain structure, nobody should judge by how "high up" the gains are man.

You don't know how close I was to editing your post to remove any and all comments of gain knobs... but I thought I'd give you **** instead.

A group of amplifiers can have wildly different voltage gains with the same "geometrical" gain setting, even though said amplifiers are capable of outputting the exact same amount of power, there is ABSOLUTELY NO standardization here.


----------



## Boostedrex

chad said:


> Ugh, shoot me.
> 
> It's just gain structure, nobody should judge by how "high up" the gains are man.
> 
> You don't know how close I was to editing your post to remove any and all comments of gain knobs... but I thought I'd give you **** instead.
> 
> A group of amplifiers can have wildly different voltage gains with the same "geometrical" gain setting, even though said amplifiers are capable of outputting the exact same amount of power, there is ABSOLUTELY NO standardization here.


I know that Chad. But even setting by ear with the known output voltage of my DRZ, there's no way the gain structure of this amp is that radical. The gains were set (by ear mind you) with the DRZ putting out under 2V.


----------



## massiveaudio

Originally Posted by newtitan 
"""im not the most tech savvy guy in the world, but how can that amp put out 800W RMS of class a/b power with only a 60A fuse? and the manual says you can use 8ga power /ground wire?

my qaa4250 fuse was 150A thats seem real small 

why and how is that possible? """"

Because fuses don't blow immediately. The time it takes a fuse to blow is proportional to the amount of current you pass through it. So a 60A fuse could pass over 100 amps with ease, as long as it's not sustained. They HAVE to be able to do it or else you'd blow a fuse every single time you turned it on, as the inrush current usually exceeds the fuse rating of most amps (the ones that don't have a smart switcher in them at least). Ever notice that when you first hook your amp up to power you often see a spark?

This is why it's very important not to judge an amp by the size of the fuse in it. Most of the time they're bigger than they have to be anyway. 

That was a old Post for Massive P800.4 (same debate) I found on this fourm- 
(same power rating and fuse rating as HD1600.4) 
I know that devices are much faster than the fuse. Because music is variable a fuse can be as high as 120A and a passive fuse cannot keep up with electronic devices due to the switching time. The fuse is more of a security for fire and electrical damage than a protection for the amp.

But I'm not a Eng-in-err  this is just what I hear from all sorts of people with their own opinions on the matter. All I know is this amp does put out the power and that’s what they recommend the fuse to be. Whether or not this is at 800 RMS or the 1600 bridged I don;t know-


----------



## chad

The spark you see is the buffer caps charging BEFORE the switcher. Car audio amps generally don't have that big of an inrush upon seeing remote sense, the rail caps can be much smaller since they are charged much more often than home/pro amps that run on AC and get charged a maximum of 120 times per second.


----------



## matdotcom2000

hey mr.massive audio not trying to be an ass but why does the hd800.4 have a better crossover than the hd1600.4?


----------



## ChrisB

chad said:


> The spark you see is the buffer caps charging BEFORE the switcher. Car audio amps generally don't have that big of an inrush upon seeing remote sense, the rail caps can be much smaller since they are charged much more often than home/pro amps that run on AC and get charged a maximum of 120 times per second.


My Soundstream Reference 700s came with a resister to charge the ESR cap bank prior to connecting the main power wire to avoid the spark issue. Unfortunately, I lost it.


----------



## massiveaudio

matdotcom2000 said:


> hey mr.massive audio not trying to be an ass but why does the hd800.4 have a better crossover than the hd1600.4?


haha, np Matdot, I think what your referring to is that the HD800.4 is a pure 4 channel amp and the HD1600.4 has the bass boost option on 2 of the channels and that requires a different crossover than the HD800.4 becasue of the extra option for lowpass ect.


----------



## AAAAAAA

massiveaudio said:


> MSRP: $499.95
> Power: 400w x 4 RMS @ 2 Ohm / 1600 watts MAX
> Dimensions: 2.1” x 9” x 14.5”


Might want to change your first post... it insinuates that it is both 1600watts RMS and 1600watts max...

I would hate to be the guy buying this thinking I am getting 1600watts rms and end up not even getting half of that.

Oh and does massive, or any company for that matter, have any AB amps that are not full range?


----------



## massiveaudio

It actually is 1600 RMS if you use the amp with a 2 ohm load. 200 x 4 @ 4 ohm Stereo OR 400 x 4 @ 2 Ohm Stereo- I guess that makes it 3200 MAX (if you think of Max Power as double the RMS power)


----------



## benny

Except that it CANNOT make that kind of power. Come now.


----------



## massiveaudio

Why not? Guess you have to wait for the review thats coming by Boostedrex soon. All our amps are tested by the Audio Precision System 2 Analyzer-


----------



## benny

Ohm's Law.


----------



## massiveaudio

So if an amp is 200 watts @ 4 ohm what would the wattage be @ 2 Ohm?


----------



## benny

somewhat less than 400W. Except that amp isnt 200W into one channel at 4 ohms. That is an inflated marketing number.


----------



## DonovanM

benny said:


> That is inflated marketing number.


Nice grammar.

x2 on it sounding like peak power.


----------



## [email protected]

AAAAAAA said:


> Might want to change your first post... it insinuates that it is both 1600watts RMS and 1600watts max...
> 
> I would hate to be the guy buying this thinking I am getting 1600watts rms and end up not even getting half of that.
> 
> *Oh and does massive, or any company for that matter, have any AB amps that are not full range?*


DLS does, so does soundstream


----------



## [email protected]

There is now way that amp makes more power, or as much, than my PG X200.4 which needs 120 amps worth of fusing, and thats a true 200rms x 4 channels at 4 ohm


----------



## massiveaudio

I can't agure with anyone that hasn't tested the amps power output. This is what I've been told by the engineer and people that have tested the amp. So far everyone that has used this amp has been more than happy.


----------



## benny

The engineer is blowing smoke up your ass. Its the laws of freaking physics.


----------



## carsofmacon

I have been installing Massive Audio products for about 5 years now, and they are solid performers. I like the Al Gore comment...he invented the internet you know, and global warming too!


----------



## massiveaudio

Because of the recommened fuse rating? Thats just the recommened rating and maybe thats just for normal 200 x 4 @ 4 ohm usage. Until someone else benches this unit and tells me different I have to go with the engineer on this one. Review on this unit should be done soon so we can all see real world ratings ect.


----------



## Boostedrex

Just to make sure everything is clear, my upcoming review does NOT include bench testing of the amp. Only subjective reviewing when used to power the different drivers in my car. It will have a chance to power tweets, mids, midbass (currently), and subs. 

As a suggestion, if you want an impartial bench test I would think about sending one to Zed for a bench test.


----------



## 12v Electronics

massiveaudio said:


> Because of the recommened fuse rating? Thats just the recommened rating and maybe thats just for normal 200 x 4 @ 4 ohm usage. Until someone else benches this unit and tells me different I have to go with the engineer on this one. Review on this unit should be done soon so we can all see real world ratings ect.


Also becuase you say the max current draw is 48 amps. 



massiveaudio said:


> The maximum current amperage draw for the HD 1600.4 is 48 Amps, therefore we recommend a 60 amp fuse.


Maybe you can install an 80 amp fuse in there and get more power?


----------



## massiveaudio

12v Electronics said:


> Also becuase you say the max current draw is 48 amps.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can install an 80 amp fuse in there and get more power?


I'm looking into the 48 Amp Max draw as well. That’s what I was reading out of the manual so I need the explanation.


----------



## benny

Massive must have hired one of Pyle's engineers:laugh:


----------



## Wonway

My DC1000.4 can draw 125 amps and it is only 150w x 4


----------



## OSN

Seriously guys, let someone bench the thing before assuming they're trying to
manipulate the numbers. Yeah 48 amps doesn't add up, but give them a shot
to prove their claims. Just sayin'. :blush:


----------



## AAAAAAA

^They are not going to prove it, at least not at a level anyone here is going to beleive. Someone would have to volonteer to buy one and bench it or pay someone to bench it.


----------



## Boostedrex

I have one of these already. I'll search around and see if I can find anyone local to me that can bench the amp. If I find someone then I'll have it benched as I'm curious to know the true numbers as well.


----------



## cubdenno

What would be the correct procedure to benching an amp? 4 ohm big ass resistor and keep turning it up till the amp clips? Playing pink noise? guess I need to search...


----------



## OSN

AAAAAAA said:


> ^They are not going to prove it, at least not at a level anyone here is going to beleive. Someone would have to volonteer to buy one and bench it or pay someone to bench it.


So if Massive provides a 2 ohm maximum current draw, and it's independently verified, nobody will believe that? I understand this isn't what we are used to seeing, but I'm just saying to let the results be what they are instead of assuming it's a lie rather than an error. Yes companies lie, but the fact is you don't yet know.


----------



## Wonway

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> So if Massive provides a 2 ohm maximum current draw, and it's independently verified, nobody will believe that? I understand this isn't what we are used to seeing, but I'm just saying to let the results be what they are instead of assuming it's a lie rather than an error. Yes companies lie, but the fact is you don't yet know.


Take a look around their website. It is full of lies. They claim to be CEA compliant, but none of their listed specs are complying. Take this 1600w mono block they have:

Massive Audio*::*Amplifiers*::*NANO BLOCK SERIES AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2009****::*N2 Nano Block Amplifier



> “Nano Block” models N2, N3 and N4 are Full Digital Class “D” mono amplifiers *that make full CEA rated power at 1 ohm *and have one of the smallest installation foot prints in today's industry.


How can it make CEA rated power at 1 ohm when one of the biggest criteria for CEA is ratings at 4 ohms. 

According to CEA 2006 guidelines: 

"Primary Output Power is always expressed as watts RMS and measured with 14.4V DC supply, a 4-
ohm load, and with 1% or less total harmonic distortion in the amplifier’s output."

Then look at their advertised specs. 

RMS Power 800 x 1 
PEAK Power 1600 x 1 
[email protected] 400 x 1 

So the power went down @ 2 ohms??? Of course, because the 800w "RMS" power rating is at 1 ohm.

If you pull up the manual for this unit you get this info:










So it is really a 200w RMS amp after all.


----------



## AAAAAAA

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> So if Massive provides a 2 ohm maximum current draw, and it's independently verified, nobody will believe that? I understand this isn't what we are used to seeing, but I'm just saying to let the results be what they are instead of assuming it's a lie rather than an error. Yes companies lie, but the fact is you don't yet know.


If it is independently verified then yes it will be believed.
And I agree with everything that you say, however...

I think we all "do know" if this ever gets benched, it won't make rated because of all the things that don't add up. 

For the poster above, you make some good points but you are missing something. When a company says CEA rated it is the 4ohm rating that is verified ... so anything else are simply claims. However if you have an amplifier that makes most of it's power at something other then 4ohms then you CANT CEA rate it for 1ohm 2ohm ect... that doesn't make it a 200watt amp total, only a 200watt amp at 4ohms. Nothing wrong with that and doesn't take away that it could make much more power at a lower impedance.


----------



## 12v Electronics

The whole point of CEA ratings is to "level the playing field" and help a buyer compare products. If they have the CEA compliant stamp on the products, the related specs should be easy to find and not hidden in the manual. Otherwise the stamp is useless.

It would also make this thread one page long instead of 3.


----------



## OSN

Wonway said:


> Take a look around their website. It is full of lies. They claim to be CEA compliant, but none of their listed specs are complying. Take this 1600w mono block they have:
> 
> Massive Audio*::*Amplifiers*::*NANO BLOCK SERIES AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2009****::*N2 Nano Block Amplifier
> 
> 
> How can it make CEA rated power at 1 ohm when one of the biggest criteria for CEA is ratings at 4 ohms.
> 
> According to CEA 2006 guidelines:
> 
> "Primary Output Power is always expressed as watts RMS and measured with 14.4V DC supply, a 4-
> ohm load, and with 1% or less total harmonic distortion in the amplifier’s output."


Saying it is CEA compliant at 1 ohm (read: not CEA rated or certified)- given the qualifications of their ratings to be 14.4V with 1% THD or less or 1,2,4 ohms, it may be semantics whether this is a misleading or not...just that it follows the standards for measurements of CEA. 



Wonway said:


> Then look at their advertised specs.
> 
> RMS Power 800 x 1
> PEAK Power 1600 x 1
> [email protected] 400 x 1
> 
> So the power went down @ 2 ohms??? Of course, because the 800w "RMS" power rating is at 1 ohm.
> 
> If you pull up the manual for this unit you get this info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is really a 200w RMS amp after all.


If the amp didn't make 200w RMS at 4ohms, or 400w RMS at 2ohms, or 800w RMS at 1ohm, I'd say that's lousy and misleading. Wanting it to sound like more power while not stating anything dishonest is just advertising 101, plain and simple. I'm not saying the amps do make rated power, how do I know? How do YOU know?


----------



## chauss

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> My Soundstream Reference 700s came with a resister to charge the ESR cap bank prior to connecting the main power wire to avoid the spark issue. Unfortunately, I lost it.


use a 12v automotive light bulb and some wire...


----------



## Wonway

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> Saying it is CEA compliant at 1 ohm (read: not CEA rated or certified)- given the qualifications of their ratings to be 14.4V with 1% THD or less or 1,2,4 ohms, it may be semantics whether this is a misleading or not...just that it follows the standards for measurements of CEA.


It cannot be CEA compliant at 1 ohm... Period

You are missing the point.




> If the amp didn't make 200w RMS at 4ohms, or 400w RMS at 2ohms, or 800w RMS at 1ohm, I'd say that's lousy and misleading. Wanting it to sound like more power while not stating anything dishonest is just advertising 101, plain and simple. I'm not saying the amps do make rated power, how do I know? How do YOU know?


Nothing new. Same old advertising BS that has been going on forever. They are not doing anything different than 90% of the manufacturers out there. Big power ratings sell amps. Hopefully the quality of them is decent despite the overinflated specs.


----------



## OSN

Wonway said:


> It cannot be CEA compliant at 1 ohm... Period
> 
> You are missing the point.


I guess they should have said, 'This amp follows the same rating conventions and standards at 1 ohm and 2 ohm as CEA has for 4 ohms. Some people would say that complies with CEA, which they do at 4 ohm. Didn't know it was so technical. 




Wonway said:


> Nothing new. Same old advertising BS that has been going on forever. They are not doing anything different than 90% of the manufacturers out there. Big power ratings sell amps. Hopefully the quality of them is decent despite the overinflated specs.


I don't disagree on the advertising, we'll see about the bench test.


----------



## chad

cubdenno said:


> What would be the correct procedure to benching an amp? 4 ohm big ass resistor and keep turning it up till the amp clips? Playing pink noise? guess I need to search...


I normally use sine waves and a load (big ass resistor) If I have the **** handy I'll whip something up to make the load reactive to see if that pisses the amp off. By the time you see pink noise flatten out you are WA-HAY into clipping.


----------



## OSN

Wondering if engineer came back with information on a 'more accurate' maximum current draw to reach 2 ohm bridged power output???:surprised:


----------



## OSN

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> Wondering if engineer came back with information on a 'more accurate' maximum current draw to reach 2 ohm bridged power output???:surprised:


A little birdie tells me that the 60 amp fuse rating is for 4 ohm stereo. 120 amp is the recommended fuse size for 2 ohm stereo or 4 ohm bridged by Massive Audio's engineer. I am told this convention is similar to Zed's amp recommendations. I didn't get any info on actual maximum current draw in those conditions.


----------



## AAAAAAA

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> A little birdie tells me that the 60 amp fuse rating is for 4 ohm stereo.


No ...because that would not be max current draw, that would be half of max.


----------



## Wonway

Something stinks around here. Anyone else smell it?


----------



## Boostedrex

Look, I can understand that some people are on a witch hunt here. But unless you have any first hand experience with this amp then you really don't have any room to make any assumptions about it. How about we give Massive Audio a chance to chime in with their recommended fuse ratings. 

I'm still working on my review of the amp as well as looking for a local shop that can bench the amp for me so we can get some 3rd party numbers for it. Keep in mind that my review will be honest. If the amp does well, it will be a positive review. If not, then it won't be a shining review for the guys at Massive. I can say that I'm liking the amp so far. I still have it running bridged to my midbass drivers and it's a little power house.


----------



## OSN

AAAAAAA said:


> No ...because that would not be max current draw, that would be half of max.


Just relaying what I was told. I am not remotely affiliated with Massive and I couldn't care less what the truth ends up being, as I have no intention of using their products either way.

I just think if people want to point to physics as the reason they are lying, let science be the judge on whether they are lying or not- not the unscientific assumptions.


----------



## Wonway

Any reviews or official answers yet? 

I wanna know if it really puts out 1600 honest watts. I received a flyer in the mail today that has really good prices on these. They seem to be a good buy if they are rated correctly. 

Somehow I don't think they will unless run off a 36 volt semi tractor.


----------



## schmiddr2

Wonway said:


> Any reviews or official answers yet?
> 
> I wanna know if it really puts out 1600 honest watts. I received a flyer in the mail today that has really good prices on these. They seem to be a good buy if they are rated correctly.
> 
> Somehow I don't think they will unless run off a 36 volt semi tractor.


Yeah. I just read this whole thread. What's up here?

Either way it turns out, doing rated power or not, Massive Audio has had an issue of relaying specific information on this amp. Once from the engineering staff to the marketing department and once from the marketing/sales staff to the consumers.

Also, when I read the first post I thought awesome, a 400x4 amp. Just a little misleading to not give 4 ohm specs first and foremost. It's not a mono only amp.


----------



## sundownz

I believe the largest amp made by this build house is 160 x 4 RMS unless it is a Massive proprietary board.


----------



## ChrisB

schmiddr2 said:


> Yeah. I just read this whole thread. What's up here?
> 
> Either way it turns out, doing rated power or not, Massive Audio has had an issue of relaying specific information on this amp. Once from the engineering staff to the marketing department and once from the marketing/sales staff to the consumers.
> 
> Also, when I read the first post I thought awesome, a 400x4 amp. Just a little misleading to not give 4 ohm specs first and foremost. It's not a mono only amp.



Sadly, that is their marketing department playing the numbers game that many other manufacturers play. I want to know why some manufacturers brag about their product being CEA-2006 certified, then report power levels at 2 ohms? Anything other than 4 ohms kind of goes against the point of the CEA rating to begin with.


----------



## massiveaudio

Ok everyone. I have the info back from the main Eng. Holidays... It makes a little more sense now and the user manual will be updated to reflect the dual fuse and power rating asap- 

4 Ohm ~ 160Wx4 ~ 80A recommended external fuse
2 Ohm ~ 200Wx4 ~ 120A recommended external fuse

Original recommended external fuse is to make sure the amp will be protected in most situations; using a higher rated fuse i.e. 80-120A would be for higher output which is possible but not necessarily recommended.

I would suggest to use a 80A fuse for this amplifier, the fuse only blows when the current is up to 2~2.5 times of it's rated value. 

Also the Fuse is only for preventing very serious damage such as fire, it can never protect the amplifier from blowing because it's too slow.

Usage of 120A would also be ok, but this won't increase power.

Looks like the original 4 ohm power rating was a marketing thing  but this amp does put out some serious clean power regardless.

Thanks everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## AAAAAAA

^That makes a lot more sense and are some nice ratings.


----------



## Boostedrex

Ok, I suck and took WAY too long to get my review up. However, it is partially finished and my findings to date are now posted here. Please enjoy the review and post away with any questions/comments.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sive-audio-hd1600-4-amplifier.html#post920964

Zach


----------



## killerb87

looks very similar to this.

SOUNDMAGUS Car Amplifier


----------

